# 94 Altima running rough and stopping



## collegemom (Jul 10, 2004)

Help! We have spent 700.00. 600 was to a parts changer dealership, that we won't discuss now. Our college age daughters 94 Altima is running really rough and dieing. It will work fine for a while, then just dies. It starts back up, then idlle drops down and eventually dies. We have changed the distributor, wires, plugs, I believe the coil? Stay with me, her dad is out working yet again on the thing, not finding what the problem is, and I am desperate to get that man out from under the hood! The dealership changed the ignition, (we were out of town, and had to have it towed to the nearest dealership for her) and when we took it recently to our own mechanic, he said it showed it was the distributor. We are using after market because we just don't have the 400.00 now. We have tried 3 different ones. Now, that just can't be the problem. Whatever it is it sure is hiding itself, and diagnostics at 2 shops can't find it. Help!


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

collegemom said:


> Help! We have spent 700.00. 600 was to a parts changer dealership, that we won't discuss now. Our college age daughters 94 Altima is running really rough and dieing. It will work fine for a while, then just dies. It starts back up, then idlle drops down and eventually dies. We have changed the distributor, wires, plugs, I believe the coil? Stay with me, her dad is out working yet again on the thing, not finding what the problem is, and I am desperate to get that man out from under the hood! The dealership changed the ignition, (we were out of town, and had to have it towed to the nearest dealership for her) and when we took it recently to our own mechanic, he said it showed it was the distributor. We are using after market because we just don't have the 400.00 now. We have tried 3 different ones. Now, that just can't be the problem. Whatever it is it sure is hiding itself, and diagnostics at 2 shops can't find it. Help!


Maybe the fuel pump needs to be replaced??? Is any gas getting to the engine? Any sensors need to be replaced? MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor maybe? I don't know, just want to help!


----------



## collegemom (Jul 10, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> Maybe the fuel pump needs to be replaced??? Is any gas getting to the engine? Any sensors need to be replaced? MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor maybe? I don't know, just want to help!


We have had the fuel pump checked. That looks good. He thinks they checked the MAF.Would that be something that would show up on the engine codes? See, nothing is showing up on that. Just on "specialized" testers. And, well, they are all WRONG! We are about to donate the bloomin car, and buy a toyota! Any other ideas?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it sounds like the maf. maf and distributor are two problem areas on an altima. who checked the codes? you or only the dealer? you also dont mention whether or not you changed out the fuel filter. pump was changed - the filter should have been changed too. what about the vacuum lines? vacuum lines affect driveability as well. has the egr been checked? it could be stuck open or partially open. dont give up just yet. spending money doesnt always fix the problem, sometimes its a simpler matter. look at all of the wiring, look at all of the hoses, and TOUCH everything. lets take care of the simple problems first and then go on to the money items. btw, a properly maintained altima can go 200k+ miles no problem.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> it sounds like the maf. maf and distributor are two problem areas on an altima. who checked the codes? you or only the dealer? you also dont mention whether or not you changed out the fuel filter. pump was changed - the filter should have been changed too. what about the vacuum lines? vacuum lines affect driveability as well. has the egr been checked? it could be stuck open or partially open. dont give up just yet. spending money doesnt always fix the problem, sometimes its a simpler matter. look at all of the wiring, look at all of the hoses, and TOUCH everything. lets take care of the simple problems first and then go on to the money items. btw, a properly maintained altima can go 200k+ miles no problem.


I agree with Sleepy. Don't give up on the Altima just yet. I personally figure problems like that not to be that bad since the car is still at least starting  Check the o2 sensor as well and like Sleepy said, check the distributor.


----------



## collegemom (Jul 10, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> I agree with Sleepy. Don't give up on the Altima just yet. I personally figure problems like that not to be that bad since the car is still at least starting  Check the o2 sensor as well and like Sleepy said, check the distributor.


Well, 700.00 later, it was a 4.00 part - the rotor. So, if you ever have a loved one who breaks down in Corinth, TX...have it towed home instead. We were just out of town and felt we had no choice but to have it towed to the nearest Nissan dealership, and they only changed parts - the expensive ones. Consumer - beware!! THanks, guys!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

very cool. nice to see you fixed it the second time for almost nothing. too bad you had to spend several hundred to not fix it correctly the first time.


----------

